# Best sea tutrle encouter on a Kayak -- Video



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out to try for snappers Friday - beautiful water... Saw movement over my left shoulder - CLOSE - after a start and some choice words I realized it was a sea turtle just checking things out on a lazy day... just Grovin'. Here's the video.






One more reason that I go out there...

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Sooooo cool!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

pretty cool. i was swimming the first gut looking to spear rays on saturday when i thought i saw a big one, dove down and it was a turtle chillin on the bottom. we hung out for a few seconds before i ran out of air.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool! Was that a chum tube hanging under your yak? I caught a turtle once on a piece of squid on the Freighter.


----------



## PLS (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice video. Had one come to surface and put his nose against my yak beside my hip in May. Longears was with me and saw it. All he could say was "kukukachu dude!"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love them turtles!!! nice video, thanks!!!


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like it was a lot calmer over your way then it was out on The Edge where we were diving. We saw a green turtle on the surface near our dive spot. Picked up 10 shovel-nose before the weather ran us off.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Notice all the free riding Democrats ?:thumbdown: Sucking off the hard working Whatever they cans.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------

